# What careers would suit me?



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

I have came up with these requirements based on previous bad experiences when it comes to jobs. It has to be at least tolerable for me to form a career with it.

1. I am an INTP, and it has to be a *strictly-introverted job*. I attempted to force myself with entry-level jobs meant for extroverts and in addition to feeling ill at ease, resulting in all my ex-colleagues tell me to just go and find something else.
2. *No standing required*, I don't want my spinal problems to get worse.
3. I tend to *avoid office jobs* due to office politics and job-pushing where colleagues make me do all the work.
4.* Doesn't require math* as I am terrible at it.
5. Is *achievable with a diploma*. I am already in debt for my degree and haven't even paid it back yet, so I don't wish to take on more academic debt.
6. Preferably something that has *less likelihood of me getting hurt due to my fear of bleeding*. However, I am not as scared of others' bleeding.
7. *No handling of chemicals* due to allergy issues.
8. I am not concerned with promotion, taking on more responsibilities or a high salary, but definitely it *has to be enough to provide for myself*.
9. I can speak, read and write in English and able to speak and write basic Mandarin but can't write.
10. Location: Northern Ireland

I have a BA in Business that I kind of regret doing, because I don't plan to go into business management as I hated it (parents forced me into this decision as they paid for it, unfortunately they failed to force me to become an extrovert). However I do plan to own an online business someday so it's not completely useless for my career. It's essentially useless for getting jobs without a vocational skill or any experience to accompany it. So far all I got was s**tty entry-level jobs that I can do with my O levels.

If it helps, here is my list of interests:
1. Film directing
2. meteorology
3. aviation
4. designing in general
5. writing (though I know that I am not that good with it after trying twice)

So a few that were struck off the list due to some issue or another that I realised:

1. Interior designing (sensitivity to paint and construction chemicals) and architecture (needs a degree)
2. Occupational therapy (I realised that it's pretty good a fit, can't find anywhere for training in the vicinity)
3. Working in the morgue (again, chemicals)
4. Librarian (needs a MSc)
5. Aviation somehow out because I suck at maths (can't be engineer) and being a pilot needs thousands of dollars
6. Writing doesn't pay most of the time, so I will go hungry for months or even years until something I write becomes famous, or maybe never.
7. Forensics (requires degree and chemical contact required)


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

If you're truly terrible at math, then I'd reconsider aviation. Speaking from personal experience, you have to be able to keep track of a multitude of numbers for things like figuring out your center of gravity, fuel burn, flight time, and some flight maneuvers. Calculators make some of these easier, but if your job cannot require math, aviation is definitely not for you, sorry. However, if you just like to work around aircraft, there are ramp positions available at most airports, but anything involving aircraft will involve a lot of walking, standing, pulling (also bad for folks with spine issues) and require a good bit of extroversion since it will most likely involve talking to a team of people the entire time you're out on the flight line.

As far as the jobs that you've listed, interior design looks like something you may enjoy. Exposure to chemicals isn't _required_ as you can get contractors/DIY clients to do those things for you. I don't see it requiring much math, nor any advanced degree, the most advanced math course for that program in my school is "Ideas in Algebra" which is basically a low-level math course for artists and others who won't need math at all in their careers pretty much. Stay away from the third one unless you enjoy PTSD, possibly from the last one as well depending on which area of forensics you go into. Not all forensics requires exposure to chemicals.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Naukowiec said:


> If you're truly terrible at math, then I'd reconsider aviation. Speaking from personal experience, you have to be able to keep track of a multitude of numbers for things like figuring out your center of gravity, fuel burn, flight time, and some flight maneuvers. Calculators make some of these easier, but if your job cannot require math, aviation is definitely not for you, sorry. However, if you just like to work around aircraft, there are ramp positions available at most airports, but anything involving aircraft will involve a lot of walking, standing, pulling (also bad for folks with spine issues) and require a good bit of extroversion since it will most likely involve talking to a team of people the entire time you're out on the flight line.
> 
> As far as the jobs that you've listed, interior design looks like something you may enjoy. Exposure to chemicals isn't _required_ as you can get contractors/DIY clients to do those things for you. I don't see it requiring much math, nor any advanced degree, the most advanced math course for that program in my school is "Ideas in Algebra" which is basically a low-level math course for artists and others who won't need math at all in their careers pretty much. Stay away from the third one unless you enjoy PTSD, possibly from the last one as well depending on which area of forensics you go into. Not all forensics requires exposure to chemicals.
> 
> Hope some of this helps.


I've always liked interior design but once I worked for one as a secretary-like job at such a firm and I realised that they spend half their working hours on-site just monitoring progress and going for meetings. That was the main factor that pushes me away from it. I don't know if it's only for that particular firm (very poor productivity and failure to harness technology), my home country or it's actually the norm. I'd check it out. I can see what you mean, it was a suggestion that stuck to me for a while. Unfortunately forensics need a degree, which I cannot afford at the moment.

You did help me, so thanks a lot.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Perhaps self-employed interior designer? The job isn't strictly introverted, but that could be something to look into if you didn't like what the way the old office was run.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Naukowiec said:


> Perhaps self-employed interior designer? The job isn't strictly introverted, but that could be something to look into if you didn't like what the way the old office was run.


That's what I'd intend to do if I successfully pursue this career. The only downside is having to meet up with clients, but at least I am not required to sell them something; they come up to me when they want something done and just state exactly what they want.


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm lucky because I realize now that I'm in an ideal position to try writing. At least some good came out of this.

What are your difficulties regarding math? I know a lot of people have trouble because all they're taught to do is to memorize formulas and follow exact steps. I saw so many people asking the "why" of math and it's actually a good question to ask. Math is the language of the physical world and if you don't understand how it works at a fundamental level, the moment you forget a formula, you're in trouble.

There's a website called khan academy that helped me a lot in helping me plug some holes in my math. I liked it enough that I got 1mil points on it, I should go back and do more. Sal, the guy that makes the videos to explain different math notions, is a very good teacher because he actually explains why math works, he doesn't just give you a formula and asks you to plug it into a problem.

I'm talking about math because I feel that a lot of jobs that might be suitable for you need some math knowledge. I don't know the exact nature of your allergies but lab work is usually done really carefully so having an allergy might actually work in your favor in terms of being careful around a lab. 

But for math, it can't be that bad because I know a meteorologist and he's seriously "out to lunch" as my mother calls it. The best thing that you could do is check what programs your university offer and ask questions. I know that in our universities, here, they have someone on staff for just that purpose.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Silverdawn said:


> I'm lucky because I realize now that I'm in an ideal position to try writing. At least some good came out of this.
> 
> What are your difficulties regarding math? I know a lot of people have trouble because all they're taught to do is to memorize formulas and follow exact steps. I saw so many people asking the "why" of math and it's actually a good question to ask. Math is the language of the physical world and if you don't understand how it works at a fundamental level, the moment you forget a formula, you're in trouble.
> 
> ...


I tried twice informally and both just aren't good on my own. It only gets interesting when I get co-authors, so I have a lot of good idea but I am bad in presenting it in an interesting manner that's fun and entertaining to read.

Exactly, formulas and I don't know how it applies to anything at all. That's right, and my problem too.

Is it free of charge or very affordable? Sounds good!

Can you give some examples? Really? I am asthmatic, and I tend to itch easily. Perhaps, but if it involves viruses and bacterium it may not be so.

What does that metaphor mean? I'd enjoy chasing tornadoes and stuff back when I was fearless of dying, but now that I am getting married and planning a stable home life, it may not be a good choice, besides it's a rare course.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Bookbinding? There may be some chemicals involved, though.


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> I tried twice informally and both just aren't good on my own. It only gets interesting when I get co-authors, so I have a lot of good idea but I am bad in presenting it in an interesting manner that's fun and entertaining to read.
> 
> Exactly, formulas and I don't know how it applies to anything at all. That's right, and my problem too.
> 
> ...



Khan academy is totally free. 

Lab work always has you wearing some sort of protective equipment (we aren't talking about high school experiments with really diluted stuff here). A lab coat is the minimum, since it protects against spills but you can easily get yourself a mask or ask for one if you need to use it. Some labs even need to have a sterile environment so you'll basically be wearing something almost as air tight as a space suit. If you want to work in a lab environment, I'm sure someone at a university can give you the information you need if you bring the issue of asthma/allergies up.

Out to lunch means being slow/not capable of good judgement. I'm surprised the guy managed to earn his degree but he does a six figure salary and has his own little stable with his wife. And man, I would love to chase tornadoes and storms myself, it's incredibly exciting but no one here shares that excitement with me so I'm stuck staring at the black clouds. Those are storm chasers though, meteorologists are usually at a computer or a desk. The guy I'm talking about is certainly not chasing any tornadoes, I'd be scared for him if he tried actually lol.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Aquamarine said:


> That's what I'd intend to do if I successfully pursue this career. The only downside is having to meet up with clients, but at least I am not required to sell them something; they come up to me when they want something done and just state exactly what they want.


Being in any business will require interaction with other people, it's very hard to do anything on a large scale as a lone wolf. I myself have a fiercely independent character, and I've often encountered situations that required interacting with others and formation of a team to get a specific goal accomplished. No one's saying you have to be the world's most extroverted person, but good people skills are essential to go far in most things that you will be presented with. After enough exposure to clients, you'll overcome the want to avoid interaction with others.

Good luck with your chosen path!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> I have came up with these requirements based on previous bad experiences when it comes to jobs. It has to be at least tolerable for me to form a career with it.
> 
> 1. I am an INTP, and it has to be a *strictly-introverted job*. I attempted to force myself with entry-level jobs meant for extroverts and in addition to feeling ill at ease, resulting in all my ex-colleagues tell me to just go and find something else.
> 2. *No standing required*, I don't want my spinal problems to get worse.
> ...


Commercial Pilot or air traffic controller
*Distribution Analyst 7 days ago*

*Ireland*
The Role The Distribution Analyst is a key role within the Commercial Department. The successful candidate will ensure that CityJet’s fares and conditions are distributed to all sales channels, inc...

Aviation Jobs in Ireland - Aviation Job Search

Holiday Rep Recruitment
Other Analyst Jobs Ireland

http://careers.aerlingus.com/careers-in-the-air/pilots/


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

angeleyes said:


> Bookbinding? There may be some chemicals involved, though.


Can't machines do that?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Silverdawn said:


> Khan academy is totally free.
> 
> Lab work always has you wearing some sort of protective equipment (we aren't talking about high school experiments with really diluted stuff here). A lab coat is the minimum, since it protects against spills but you can easily get yourself a mask or ask for one if you need to use it. Some labs even need to have a sterile environment so you'll basically be wearing something almost as air tight as a space suit. If you want to work in a lab environment, I'm sure someone at a university can give you the information you need if you bring the issue of asthma/allergies up.
> 
> Out to lunch means being slow/not capable of good judgement. I'm surprised the guy managed to earn his degree but he does a six figure salary and has his own little stable with his wife. And man, I would love to chase tornadoes and storms myself, it's incredibly exciting but no one here shares that excitement with me so I'm stuck staring at the black clouds. Those are storm chasers though, meteorologists are usually at a computer or a desk. The guy I'm talking about is certainly not chasing any tornadoes, I'd be scared for him if he tried actually lol.


Does lab work need a degree, or I can just be a lab assistant with a diploma? I can't afford a degree.

How is he slow and incapable of good judgment? Well, then he sounds very successful even without good mathematical skills. I thought they would have to do some of that some time, of course mainly to measure severity of it, how long it's going to last, and supply info to the news? LOL, so would I.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Naukowiec said:


> Being in any business will require interaction with other people, it's very hard to do anything on a large scale as a lone wolf. I myself have a fiercely independent character, and I've often encountered situations that required interacting with others and formation of a team to get a specific goal accomplished. No one's saying you have to be the world's most extroverted person, but good people skills are essential to go far in most things that you will be presented with. After enough exposure to clients, you'll overcome the want to avoid interaction with others.
> 
> Good luck with your chosen path!


I think it's going to be tough for me. any attempt to squeeze out whatever little Fe I have doesn't end well, sometimes even disastrously. That's not the problem, but my problem is more of having to act cheery and put on a fake smile for hours on end to make people happy, while at most times being underappreciated. So everyone else is happy except myself. Unfortunately it's part of sales.

Thank you.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Commercial Pilot or air traffic controller
> *Distribution Analyst 7 days ago*
> 
> *Ireland*
> ...


This seems to require a degree.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> This seems to require a degree.


 You mentioned earning a business degree "I have a BA in Business that I kind of regret doing", that ought to be sufficient to get your foot in the door regarding the job below.
http://www.aviationjobsearch.com/job/distribution-analyst-5/2763610?s=normal


Also while browsing the available jobs in Ireland, I noticed the availability of a program in which you'd be paid while you train to become a commercial pilot.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You mentioned earning a business degree "I have a BA in Business that I kind of regret doing", that ought to be sufficient to get your foot in the door regarding the job below.
> http://www.aviationjobsearch.com/job/distribution-analyst-5/2763610?s=normal
> 
> 
> Also while browsing the available jobs in Ireland, I noticed the availability of a program in which you'd be paid while you train to become a commercial pilot.


 Oh, you're right.

However, I don't have these:

Experience of reservations, fares and ticketing on Global Distribution Systems (GDS) 
• Proven experience of Amadeus at an intermediate to advanced level. 
• Knowledge/Experience of ATPCO systems is an advantage.
• Tourism degree (or equivalent education or relevant work experience). 

Is it in the military? Also, is it in NI or Republic of Ireland?


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Aquamarine said:


> Can't machines do that?


Bindery workers set up, operate, and maintain the machines. The training is on the job. Hand bookbinding requires more artistic ability and imagination, and, unfortunately, is less in demand these days.


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

Aquamarine said:


> Does lab work need a degree, or I can just be a lab assistant with a diploma? I can't afford a degree.
> 
> How is he slow and incapable of good judgment? Well, then he sounds very successful even without good mathematical skills. I thought they would have to do some of that some time, of course mainly to measure severity of it, how long it's going to last, and supply info to the news? LOL, so would I.


I don't know how the school system works over there, but here, you can be a technician after 3 years if you go to college. College here is free (or costs like 100 bucks). Technicians just play with vials and do paperwork I believe. Real research requires university, which is 2 years in college + 3 in university for a Bachelor. That's how it works here, which is lame imo. You'd have to look around and see the different programs.

He is pretty successful but he's an oddball. He must be doing something right because he's a chief meteorologist and he works with air traffic, he's basically one of the guys that ensure that no planes end up crashing due to bad weather. It's extremely stressful work, because he works for like a week but gets two weeks of vacation, it's crazy. My mother just constantly tells me he's a bit absent because he keeps doing weird or dumb stuff around the stable with the horses, like trying to feed them bad hay. In hindsight, I probably would have been a bit absent minded myself if I had to ensure the safety of hundreds of passengers during my shift.

It's a shame you can't afford a degree, but a simple search (or if I can't find it, I'd call the department) for a program at a school nearby can tell me what it consists of and what classes you'd get. I'm sure you can find the same kind of information for what you'd want to go into. 

Here's what a meteorology undergrad looks like at McGill in Montreal : Major Programs in Atmospheric Science | Atmospheric and Oceanic Sciences - McGill University
That major looks really interesting actually lol.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

angeleyes said:


> Bindery workers set up, operate, and maintain the machines. The training is on the job. Hand bookbinding requires more artistic ability and imagination, and, unfortunately, is less in demand these days.


Well, I doubt there's any bookbinding opportunities nearby, so I wouldn't consider just bookbinding alone, but also include anything else similar to it. Seems very much like an ideal job to me.


----------

